# Nausea in the Evening



## Meryl70 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi,I have IBS-C and in the mornings and afternoon I don't experience nausea so I can eat. Unfortunately by 7 or 8pm each evening I start to feel nauseous and have to take Zofran to help. Could it be the reason I feel nausea in the evening is because my the food I ate during the day has digested and is sitting in my colon unable to come out? I'm so frustrated. Does anyone else experience this problem and if so how have you dealt with it?Thanks.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Nausea is usually more an upper GI thing, not so much feedback from the colon. Most of the communication is from the entrance down, not the rectum up.Is your evening meal different from what you eat at lunch or breakfast in either amount or what it is made of. You might try cloning lunch.There can be meals that don't leave the stomach and so that can cause nausea. Do you not eat your evening meal until 8 or 9 pm? How long since you ate lunch? What is the number of hours between breakfast and lunch? A lot of people suggest getting all your food in before 7 pm anyway, but if you cannot possibly eat dinner earlier than 8 or 9 pm you might need a mini-meal in the late afternoon.I get nausea if I wait way too long to eat. So if you eat lunch at 12-1 and don't get dinner until 9 pm you might need to break dinner up into two mini meals and have more than just a light snack at afternoon tea time (4 pm or so). I'll even vomit if I wait more than 6 hours for my next meal. I make it through the night, but I have to eat breakfast before I do any activity.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Meryl70 said:


> Hi,I have IBS-C and in the mornings and afternoon I don't experience nausea so I can eat. Unfortunately by 7 or 8pm each evening I start to feel nauseous and have to take Zofran to help. Could it be the reason I feel nausea in the evening is because my the food I ate during the day has digested and is sitting in my colon unable to come out? I'm so frustrated. Does anyone else experience this problem and if so how have you dealt with it?Thanks.


This is very interesting as I suffer from the same thing. I normally get nauseous every evening from about 6 or 7pm onwards and then it normally dies down again about 11pm. Although actually I feel nauseous all the time but it is noticeably worse in the evenings.I have recently increased my dose of Mirtazapine which (touch wood) seems to have had a positive effect so maybe you could give it a try as it is also good for constipation.I do believe that if you can get your bowels to become more frequent then your nausea may get better as constipation can definitely cause nausea. So is your colon backed up?


----------



## latemerin (Nov 24, 2008)

Just saw this discussion - I have IBS-A. I typically have D with cramping once every 4-7 days. On the D days, it usually starts with me going to the bathroom and feeling like I'm having a normal BM, but the BM then cascades into cramping and D.On those days, if the D/cramping starts in the morning or early/mid afternoon, it's generally "just" lower GI symptoms. But if the D/cramping starts in the evening, it typically is accompanied by nausea. My theory is that it has something to do with food still being in the stomach or upper parts of the small intestine. But it definitely is a pattern I've noticed.


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm nauseous all day


----------



## myIBSjourney (Jul 12, 2010)

latemerin said:


> Just saw this discussion - I have IBS-A. I typically have D with cramping once every 4-7 days. On the D days, it usually starts with me going to the bathroom and feeling like I'm having a normal BM, but the BM then cascades into cramping and D.On those days, if the D/cramping starts in the morning or early/mid afternoon, it's generally "just" lower GI symptoms. But if the D/cramping starts in the evening, it typically is accompanied by nausea. My theory is that it has something to do with food still being in the stomach or upper parts of the small intestine. But it definitely is a pattern I've noticed.


Your pattern above is me to a tee - it's uncanny, actually. Since I cleaned up my diet quite a bit, I'm more regular but still have D/cramping at least once a week. I experience the evening nausea daily. I eat breakfast at 7am, snack at 10am, lunch at 12:30, snack at 3pm, and dinner at 6pm. So I know waiting too long between meals isn't the cause. And I eat smaller/light meals, so as not to overload since large meals make me feel worse. I have noticed two things that help - taking an OTC antacid (like Tums), and I also take an OTC probiotic blend with enzymes after eating lunch and dinner. It has acidophilus with other digestive enzymes, Spring Valley brand. Since these two things help for me (but don't cure it long-term), I'm assuming the cause for me has to do with acid or food not digesting properly. Also, I have noticed that dinner is a larger meal for me, so I could always try to downsize it and eat more food earlier in the day to see if that helps too.The nausea does not go away, but this makes it bearable. I hope this helps someone.


----------

